# Windows Form aus XML-Datei laden



## Mathias Becker (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich stehe vor einem ziemlich großen Problem. Ich kann in meinem Programm eine Form erstellen und diese zur Laufzeit mit Controls per DragDrop aus einer Toolbox bestücken. Diese Form speichere ich dann in einer XML-Datei. 
Ich kann die Form in meinem "Designer" laden, aber nur um sie zu bearbeiten.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage.

Ist es möglich, dass ich einer Windows-Form das Design aufzwingen kann oder ich eine komplett neue Form aus der XML-Datei heraus erstellen kann?

Da der Designer etwas viel Code ist poste ich nur mal meine XML-Datei


```
<Object type="System.Windows.Forms.Form, System.Windows.Forms, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089" name="Form1" children="Controls">
    <Object type="System.Windows.Forms.TextBox, System.Windows.Forms, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089" name="TextBox1" children="Controls">
      <Property name="Size">100, 20</Property>
      <Property name="DataBindings">
        <Property name="DefaultDataSourceUpdateMode">OnValidation</Property>
      </Property>
      <Property name="Name">TextBox1</Property>
      <Property name="Location">339, 188</Property>
      <Property name="TabIndex">1</Property>
    </Object>
    <Object type="System.Windows.Forms.LinkLabel, System.Windows.Forms, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089" name="LinkLabel1" children="Controls">
      <Property name="Size">100, 23</Property>
      <Property name="TabStop">True</Property>
      <Property name="Text">LinkLabel1</Property>
      <Property name="TabIndex">0</Property>
      <Property name="Name">LinkLabel1</Property>
      <Property name="Location">340, 81</Property>
      <Property name="DataBindings">
        <Property name="DefaultDataSourceUpdateMode">OnValidation</Property>
      </Property>
    </Object>
    <Property name="Name">Form1</Property>
    <Property name="DataBindings">
      <Property name="DefaultDataSourceUpdateMode">OnValidation</Property>
    </Property>
    <Property name="ClientSize">630, 413</Property>
  </Object>
```

MfG

Mathias


P.S Ich programmiere in C#


----------

